
OVH launches 2.99€/mo dedicated servers (2G RAM, 500G disk) - julien_c
https://www.ovh.co.uk/dedicated_servers/kimsufi.xml
======
ck2
Note these are atom based.

But I bet nginx could still crank out static files from them.

Translation:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&pre...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&&act=url&u=http://forum.ovh.com/showthread.php?t=89592)

    
    
        We have 3 servers in the KS series:
    
        KS-2G ATOM powered with 2G of RAM, 500GB,  100Mbps 2.99e/mois.
    
        KS-4G 4GB of RAM, 2x500GB software raid 9.99e/mois 
    
        KS-16G Core i5 with 16G, VT and 2x1TB 19.99e/mois
    
    

3 euros is $4 USD and 20 euros is $26.50 USD

They are also on the UK site:

[http://www.ovh.co.uk/dedicated_servers/kimsufi.xml](http://www.ovh.co.uk/dedicated_servers/kimsufi.xml)

That $26.50 server is currently $40 in the US (CA)

[http://www.ovh.com/us/dedicated-
servers/kimsufi2.xml](http://www.ovh.com/us/dedicated-servers/kimsufi2.xml)

The real deal here IMHO is the i5 for $26.50, that cpu can run laps around the
atom and can run in "turbo" mode near 3.5ghz all day.

~~~
bravura
For the benefit of those of us who don't know much about Atom, could you
explain what the limitations are of using Atom for webserving?

~~~
dragontamer
The Atom is Intel's weakest chip. It is designed for super-low power
consumption, which means that they cost very little money to run. (so usually,
data-centers like running them, because they don't use much electricity.
Naturally, the savings are typically passed onto the consumer).

The Atom is Intel's line of chips designed to compete against the iPad. It is
still fully x86 compatible, its just slow. Roughly... the speed of a Pentium 4
or so.

Current generation Atoms are 32-bit only, which means 4GB maximum RAM (not an
issue for smaller webservers with only 2GB).

Atoms tend to be best for I/O limited tasks. If you do video _streaming_ for
instance, the vast majority of your CPU power is going to be "wasted" on
waiting for the Hard Drives and the Network. So the Atom makes a good, cheap
CPU for that kind of task.

For tasks with tons of computations, (ie: game servers), the Atom is woefully
inadequate.

You can purchase an Atom computer for ~$165:
[http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-
ZID60-U](http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-ZID60-U). So play around
with the performance yourself, and see if its enough.

~~~
ricardobeat
> The Atom is Intel's line of chips designed to compete against the iPad

The Atom came out in 2008, two years before the iPad, and come from a lineage
started in 2003. It was designed for the now dead _netbook_ category that
required low power consumption.

64-bit versions have been available since 2010, both versions used by OVH are
x86-64. There are also server-specific versions with support for ECC memory,
though they doesn't seem to be using them.

~~~
dragontamer
iPad's CPU/GPU uses ~5W of power. These Atoms use ~8W of power.

Regardless of the 'ordering', the Atom line of processors are designed for the
<10W form factor. True, Atoms existed before the iPad, but they are in fact
designed to compete in that power-range. The analogy works very well: the iPad
4th generation A6x processor is just _slightly_ slower than the newest
Clovertrail Atoms. The older Atoms (like the 330) probably are a bit slower
than an iPad.

[http://www.anandtech.com/show/6522/the-clover-trail-
atom-z27...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/6522/the-clover-trail-
atom-z2760-review-acers-w510-tested/)

So yes, perhaps I misspoke earlier. Nonetheless, I stand behind the analogy.
Intel Atoms are Intel's version of the iPad A6x. They use roughly the same
power and give roughly the same performance... but Atoms give you full x86
compatibility.

Perhaps a more appropriate way to say it... is that the Atom is designed to be
a competitor to low-power ARM chips in general. Intel is making strides in
making extremely slow, but power efficient chips. And in Performance/Watt,
they're roughly on the same scale.

~~~
corresation
The Atom was made for the burgeoning market of low power, low performance, low
priced netbooks. That was seen as the probable breakout market, though it was
short-lived.

So Intel wanted a fairly power efficient chip, but they _also_ wanted to
ensure that it didn't cannibalize their own sales, so they intentionally
crippled it from a performance perspective, not least by always building it on
the last or second-last process. This is an aspect of the Atom that is missed
by so many, sure that Intel was caught with their pants down by ARM: Intel's
biggest fear wasn't ARM, but that their pricey high-end CPUs would get
replaced by their low cost variants. They still fight with this paranoia to
this day.

The Atom was neither inspired by the iPad (obviously given that it far
preceded it) or even ARM. At _best_ you could say Intel had some concern about
Transmeta, leading to some of the early Atom work.

This isn't a minor error of "ordering". These were critical mistakes in your
retelling of history.

~~~
dragontamer
I'm well aware of that fact, and I am also aware of the fact that BayTrail
Atoms are correcting this mistake. (Finally, 22nm Atoms for realz this time.)

I have admitted my mistake with an addendum, although I cannot edit my earlier
post anymore. What more do you want?

~~~
corresation
50 pushups and a $10 contribution to the EFF.

------
ukandy
DC photos can be found at [https://lafibre.info/datacenter/data-center-ovh-
roubaix-1/](https://lafibre.info/datacenter/data-center-ovh-roubaix-1/). It
doesn't get any cheaper than that.

I'm guessing they buy mini-itx boards from China by the container load.

~~~
zschallz
This is their data center in Roubaix. The datacenter these new dedicated
servers are available in is in their new datacenter, Graveline (Graveline
France).

Probably similar spec, though.

------
JohnHaugeland
This company requires extremely invasive amounts of personal information -
going as far as to ask for your drivers' license and a home utility bill.

They also just got severely owned the other week. So you can trust that the
extreme invasion of privacy won't get straight to the wrong people.

[http://status.ovh.net/?do=details&id=5070&PHPSESSID=d2344fba...](http://status.ovh.net/?do=details&id=5070&PHPSESSID=d2344fbaf05bddbe375071d4ec197f41)

------
txutxu
By the price of two coffees you get a server connected to internet.

When I started with this, the price of a server was the salary of an adult of
medium class working during one year (and you got it without connection to
internet, neither hosting facilities)...

I wish the price of technology at home (devices, connections, etc), could go
down the same way for everybody.

~~~
UVB-76
Where do you get two coffees for less than €2.99?!

~~~
rg3
I can't speak for the OP, but where I live in Spain it's not uncommon for a
standard coffee to be about... €1.2 to €1.5.

~~~
icebraining
Here in Portugal, a €0.70 coffee is somewhat expensive ;)

That said, it should be noted that here in the Iberian Peninsula we just mean
_coffee_ , not buckets of water, cream, sugar and milk with some coffee mixed
in, like those served at Starbucks.

------
wcfields
Can't just signup right away, they require:

Proof of ID:

    
    
        ID card
        Driving Licence
        Passport
    

Proof of address:

    
    
        Utility bill (Gas, electricity, phone)
        Bank statement
        Official correspondence

~~~
fuzionmonkey
One reason they might require this information is they need proof you live in
the USA, otherwise they will charge you VAT.

~~~
kristofferR
That's not a good reason, Hetzner doesn't require that to not charge you VAT.

~~~
xeroxmalf
Hetzner does in fact require the exact same verification for new customers.

------
bluedino
Anybody have one of these that can benchmark it against a $5 Digital Ocean
VPS?

$2.99 is a crazy price for a dedi.

~~~
BHSPitMonkey
It's 2.99 euro, or $3.97 (not $2.99). Still under $5, though.

------
qwd
I am using the US version of their dedicated server to run URL unshortening
API service [http://api.unshort.me/api.html](http://api.unshort.me/api.html) .
The web stack is Nginx + Python (Flask) + Couchbase. So far, I haven't notice
any issue with their server.

~~~
dylz
You mean Canadia

------
harrytuttle
I use [http://bigv.io/](http://bigv.io/) \- much better and local to me. There
is only a few beers difference between €2.99 and £12 a month...

They are VMs but they perform better than a dedicated Atom from my testing.

~~~
thejosh
For that price, you might as well use someone who uses SSDs, and offer more
storage at that, such as Digital Ocean.

[1]
[https://www.digitalocean.com/pricing](https://www.digitalocean.com/pricing)

~~~
dragontamer
So... this is where that "street cred" comes in. Digital Ocean is a new
startup, and I like what they are doing. But never forget, Digital Ocean is
less than a year old.

They are having growing pains, they don't know which policies are hurting them
long term. (ie: their former "unlimited bandwidth" issue).

Naturally, Digital Ocean will be cheaper than more respected and established
players. When you're building a business on a web hosting company, saving a
couple of bucks a month is not really worth it if reliability goes down.

~~~
vidyesh
Okay the fact is Digital Ocean (DO) came into existence in early 2011. Yes,
the start up is new but the guys behind DO are really old players.

The guys behind DO had a hosting company called 'Reality Check Network', it
was great. They were new that time and if you google about Reality Check
Network you will find a bad incident because of which it was shut down.

In 2010, their servers were hacked and the attackers corrupted the filesystems
which forced them to reformat everything. They were managing around 1,000
servers that time and the backup system in 2010 wouldn't allow them to restore
so many servers at once, the only option they had was to do it manually which
required 4 man hours of work for each server. And that process could take more
than 2 months because of the 4000 odd man hours required to do the job.

This was from a long email they sent to their customers, which shows they were
transparent and admitted the issue and the problem. ( Unlike many reliable
servers which are not being transparent and cause a lot of problem/trust
issue. Linode? )

From what it looks like, for almost a month they tried getting all the data
back but eventually couldn't so they folded and moved on. Almost 6-8 months
later in 2011, they launched DO and been almost 3 years they are doing great.
Rather best. No such incident and data is secure. They surely learned their
lesson.

I would say despite their past, they are the experienced players whom we can
trust. Even though they are building their business they are really reliable,
affordable and looks like they are here for long.

Edit :

[http://www.inc.com/profile/reality-check-
network](http://www.inc.com/profile/reality-check-network)

[http://www.crunchbase.com/company/reality-check-
network](http://www.crunchbase.com/company/reality-check-network)

------
MarkHarmon
I just tried to order and it only let me choose from one country (for my
personal address) and that is UK. No option to select USA.

~~~
zzzcpan
You have to use their french website to select other countries:
[http://www.ovh.com/fr/index.xml](http://www.ovh.com/fr/index.xml)

~~~
cma
They removed the US as an option

~~~
zzzcpan
No, it's there, follow this link, order something, it will allow you to create
new contact with United States as your country:
[https://www.ovh.com/fr/commande/kimsufi.cgi?hard=134sk1](https://www.ovh.com/fr/commande/kimsufi.cgi?hard=134sk1)
At this point it doesn't matter what to order, you will have to place your
order again once VAT is removed from your account.

~~~
rhema
Just did this. Now (in french of course) they want me to send an email to
verify my identity with a scan of my drivers license or passport before being
able to purchase. Not sure if I want to do that...

------
mrb
OVH is _much less expensive_ than Amazon EC2... Someone said in a HN
discussion earlier this week that he was not able to find providers
significantly cheaper than Amazon. Well OVH proves this is possible.

This OVH dedicated server is comparable to an Amazon EC2 Standard small
(m1.small) instance. Taking an Amazon reserved instance, "heavy utilization"
(to minimize cost), and in their less expensive region, with a 1-year term,
the upfront payment is $169 plus $0.014 per hour, which amounts to $24.30 per
month.

Compare this to OVH is only 3€, that is $4.00 per month... 1/6th the price!
And OVH has 500GB storage vs 160GB for Amazon!

~~~
hackerboos
>Someone said in a HN discussion earlier this week that he was not able to
find providers significantly cheaper than Amazon

Yes but EC2 is a cloud provider and these are dedicated machines which are
harder to scale without setting up a complex cluster.

~~~
dgoujard
You have API to order new server on OVH but it's not delivery instant

------
jschulenklopper
Next to this, it is a little unfortunate that just two days ago OVH announced
on their forum
([http://status.ovh.net/?do=details&id=5070](http://status.ovh.net/?do=details&id=5070))
that an attacker had gained control of a system administrator's account, and
used that to gain access to a VPN account of one of the firm's backoffice
staff. That again was used to get the _personal data of customers_ in Europe
and from a hosting firm in Canada.

Well, at least they are being open about this, but from the forum it seems the
security incident is still open.

------
anonymous
Hmm, that's all nice, but what about securing my data against snooping? I'm
wondering specifically how I would prevent people from snooping data while in
transit (MITM) and prevent someone with physical access to the hard drive from
reading my bits? To simplify the question, assume I just want to store and
retrieve plain files. Bonus points if I can also safely share them in some way
(i.e. share one file without also giving up security on the rest).

~~~
joeyh
For backup, you could use duplicity or obnam, both of which gpg encrypt
incremental backups.

For file storage, you can use git-annex which gpg encrypts data stored on
rsync special remotes. I hope to add gpg encrypted git repositories to it soon
too.

Or tahoe-lafs, which encrypts files and allows sharing them by sharing a
special url.

------
alexchamberlain
Wow! I'm taken down my VMs this weekend.

~~~
alexchamberlain
Hmmmmmmmmm Debian (the sensible choice) or Arch (the slightly more interesting
one)?

~~~
puzzlingcaptcha
I have run Arch for two years on a tiny personal server. It is fun but
depending on how you use it and what Alan is currently breaking, it can be a
lot of fiddling.

Just as one example, sysvinit - systemd migration took some careful file
editing not to botch things remotely. At one point, merging all binaries in
/usr/bin incentivized me to move from the no longer supported GRUB-legacy to
GRUB2. GRUB2 installer failed leaving a zombie process that prevented anything
from touching the mbr...

I wiped it, installed Wheezy and I can tell you that it requires far less
maintenance and you can still pull bits and pieces from testing if you really
want to.

------
tjosten
You might want to consider if you want to go to OVH, because they recently had
a security breach.

[http://status.ovh.com/?do=details&id=5070&PHPSESSID=f988fc8b...](http://status.ovh.com/?do=details&id=5070&PHPSESSID=f988fc8bbe16944daf564c6dabbcdc58)

------
samarudge
Page from the UK site with full specs and prices in £
[https://www.ovh.co.uk/dedicated_servers/kimsufi.xml](https://www.ovh.co.uk/dedicated_servers/kimsufi.xml)

------
andrewmunsell
Another interesting use may be for an always-on BitTorrent Sync node. I have a
Raspberry Pi for this purpose, but the 500 GB of storage space is much better
than the 16 GB SD card I currently have.

~~~
aioprisan
You can always attach an external usb drive to your PI. I built a Time Capsule
drive with my Pi, works flawlessly through network storage.

~~~
mthoms
Do you have a link with more info on this setup?

~~~
andrewmunsell
I've never tried it, but something like this should work:

[http://www.raspberrypi.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=47029](http://www.raspberrypi.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=47029)

It's a similar process to setting up Netatalk on any Ubuntu server to get
Apple computers to recognize a Linux server as a Time Machine endpoint.

~~~
krbbltr
It should be noted that the Pi is really, really slow. Too slow for this sort
of application, IMHO.

An actual Time Capsule can be annoyingly slow sometimes, and I would expect it
to be about five to ten times as fast as a Pi-based solution.

The link you posted has some good advice though. Like not using HFS+. Apart
from HFS+ arguably being an antiquated filesystem, the Linux driver is in a
horrible state and _will_ cause corruption when used in rw mode. ext4 is the
sensible choice.

------
kephra
I wonder what price is shown to US, UK and French customers?

German customers have to pay €3.99 for KS2G. The German price should be 1 cent
cheaper, and not 1 Euro more expensive, as French VAT is 19.6% while German
VAT is 19%.

See
[http://www.ovh.de/dedicated_server/isgenug.xml](http://www.ovh.de/dedicated_server/isgenug.xml)
if this is possible outside Germany. You can not see ovh.com inside Germany,
as ovh.com is redirected to ovh.de.

~~~
Wilya
The french site [http://www.kimsufi.com/fr/](http://www.kimsufi.com/fr/) (not
sure it's accessible outside France) shows the new prices. It seems the german
site hasn't been updated yet.

------
superuser2
I jumped on this right away and still have not seen even acknowledgement of my
identity documents. Has anyone else had success getting this working?

~~~
xur17
I haven't received a response yet either. I'm assuming they are currently
overwhelmed with people that are interested. It looks like support for sales
is only there M-F also.

------
DanBlake
Any bandwidth included? If not, how much is transfer?

~~~
GBiT
100 mbit up until 3 TB, later 10 mbit cap.

~~~
UVB-76
Note traffic within the OVH network isn't counted.

For certain applications (which you may or may not know about) that's quite
significant.

~~~
axus
Ooh, ooh, I know, you mean BitTorrent seeding.

~~~
UVB-76
Indeed. For the uninitiated, I would venture to guess a majority of OVH
network traffic is BitTorrent.

~~~
amalag
Actually they cracked down on their seedbox clients a few months ago. Found
they were using a disproportionate amount of bandwidth.

------
nimo
No doubt the new rates for their dedicated servers are in response to
hetzner's new rates. ISPs seem to have this unfortunate ability to retain
ridiculous profit margins indefinitely.

I guess the tactic is quite simple: Be extortionate while you have market
share. Undercut your opponents when it starts being threatened.

Not that I'm complaining when stuff like this happens, I like OVH, sometimes.

------
superuser2
In case anyone tries this: I called customer service (via Skype) to find out
when I could expect my server to be online, and was told that OVH has
temporarily discontinued Kimsufi sales to the US. The rep confirmed that it is
a temporary ban, but had no information on when it might be lifted.

So I guess it _was_ too good to be true.

------
imperio59
FWIW I switched the company I interned at in Paris to using OVH and was very
pleased with their website and tech support. The server we ordered was
available quickly, their tools were easy to use yet very powerful. I also cut
costs while getting a better server than from that company's previous
provider...

------
Ellipsis753
I ordered mine very quickly when it said I would get it within 24 hours.
However it's now been days and no dice.

They sent me the IP of the server but it's stuck on "installing OS". Quite
honestly I really assumed the installing process would be automated.

Has anyone got there server yet? (or are you still waiting?)

------
eertami
Well... for 9GBP for 3 months, might as well just buy one and see if it is any
good. If not, that's fine.

------
chatmasta
Could someone explain to me why a business would enter the hosting industry
with minimum operating margins? My guess is that OVH plans to offer more
premium servers, for greater margins, after it acquires customers.

Increase profit margins with upgrades. The more premium the server, the higher
the profit margin.

~~~
julien_c
OVH is not really entering the hosting industry at this point.

~~~
iSloth
Yeh they are already vasily in it...

------
yashg
There's one catch - there are prepaid servers. You need to pay for 3, 6 or 12
months in advance.

------
dgoujard
Additional information: You can't add ip failover on your server. i ordered
one 3€ server

------
felixvolny
I wonder how one of these Atom powered servers compares to a free EC2 T1-micro
instance. This is kind of apples and oranges , since this is a dedicated
server, but I'm not sure if you'd really get a lot more out of them.

------
autotravis
Where are these located? I'm wondering how bad latency from the U.S. would
be...

~~~
julien_c
Roubaix (North of France). Try pinging productism.com and report the ping from
where you are?

Data center list:
[http://www.ovh.co.uk/dedicated_servers/data_centre_selection...](http://www.ovh.co.uk/dedicated_servers/data_centre_selection.xml)

~~~
zschallz
You can also use [http://proof.ovh.net/](http://proof.ovh.net/) but the GRA
datacenter, where these servers are located, does not have a speed/ping test
available yet.

~~~
julien_c
Are you sure they are located in the newly opened GRA data center? If so, my
bad.

~~~
dylz
These are all in GRA. I get 10ms from London.

------
xur17
Has anyone else tried purchasing a server from the US? The require you to send
proof of id, but I haven't received a response from the yet (I sent it 2 days
ago).

------
nly
This is perfect. I have a $4 VPS in the States that is crapping out with 50%
packet loss in the evenings... and that only has 500GB tranny, 20GB disk and
256 MiB RAM.

------
talles
Amazing for the disk space.

Anyone recommends the company? Never heard of.

~~~
reidrac
"Since 2012 the company has been classed as the largest server host in the
world"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ovh](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ovh)

Don't know if the Wikipedia is correct, but I know them (I'm in EU).

~~~
nakkiel
It's correct, in terms of physical servers installed. That said, there's no
reliable comparison (that I know of) with VPS instances hosted by well known
US companies (such as Amazon) because they are not quite as willing to release
figures.

~~~
oijaf888
While it wouldn't cover VPC clients you can get a max figure by looking at the
number of ip addresses allocated to AWS. They list them all here:
[https://forums.aws.amazon.com/ann.jspa?annID=1701](https://forums.aws.amazon.com/ann.jspa?annID=1701)

I think the last time I did the math it worked out to something like 2M
addresses in US-EAST.

------
gkoz
After jumping through various hoops I had their support tell me this:

    
    
      The Kimsufi 2 G offer is only for members of the EU.

~~~
_delirium
What I gather from some other reports:

1\. The French site will only sell to EU residents

2\. The UK site will only sell to UK residents

3\. The Irish site will sell to Irish, Canadian, and US residents

So it's not strictly true that it's only for members of the EU, but Canada/US
seem to be the only exceptions, and only if you order from ovh.ie.

------
superuser2
This is very exciting, but appears to be UK only. The only country available
on the selection is UK and it wants a UK address.

~~~
spindritf
You need to go to the appropriate OVH site for your country. OVH.es for Spain,
OVH.pl for Poland, etc.

~~~
superuser2
Kimusufi.com did not have this offer and kimsufi.us is something else
entirely, but kimsufi.ie seems to accept Americans.

------
porker
Are they using ECC or non-ECC RAM in the server? I'm guessing the latter,
can't find evidence either way.

~~~
alexchamberlain
What are the advantages/disadvantages of either?

~~~
icebraining
ECC Ram has a checksum that can correct one wrong bit in memory and detect two
wrong bits in memory.

------
syncopate
I tried to register but it seems that one has to have a UK address for that.
That's a pity...

------
seivan
Why would you want to host your stuff on a company who's CEO isn't developer-
friendly?

~~~
muyuu
Not developer-friendly??

~~~
icebraining
He's talking about his tweets on how he prohibits his devs from posting on
Github:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6064087](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6064087)

~~~
muyuu
I see.

That's totally unrelated to their service though. Lots of companies have an
exclusivity policy.

Nothing to do with whatever development happens in their servers done by their
customers.

------
metal
Is there a way to get the 2.99 euro price from the US? How about from Canada?

~~~
dcc1
order with OVH.IE

------
josephby
Anyone try this yet? Do they include any sort of remote console access?

~~~
Macha
I'm running Minecraft servers on a KS-8G (seems to be discontinued now -
basically 3.2Ghz i3, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD)

* Their management interface is garbage, especially compared to sites like Linode. Pay your bills, restart the server, cpu graphs, set up rDNS and that's about it.

* Customer support response times tend to be ~1day or more.

* The network has been down for a period of over an hour twice this year.

However, for the value for money in terms of hardware, I don't mind
overlooking the above, especially considering it's just a game server.

For anything more important, you might want to consider other providers,
though I'm sure customer support is better on the higher end packages which
come with phone support and so on.

~~~
sadris
Are you running vanilla Minecraft or a FTB-like modpack? How many users can
you comfortably support?

~~~
Macha
Both. One vanilla server and one FTB Ultimate. Occasionally there's a second
vanilla server running for playing maps as a group. The FTB server starts to
have mostly cpu usage related issues with 10 people online, especially if some
of them are in the Twilight Forest but it's only for a small group of people
so that only happens if almost everyone is online. I also had lag when
generating chunks, but then I put the world on a ramdisk which helps somewhat,
and I have a plugin to back it up every hour.

Vanilla has had 14 people without issue. It's CPU usage is minimal compared to
the FTB pack. Could probably go to 20 or 30 with no issue.

------
eldavido
Not sure who they're targeting with this. Small guys will go with AWS as it's
not worth the risk of using an untested provider to save a few dollars, big
guys will likely build their own datacenter/on-premise compute grid.

~~~
zschallz
Feels like they're targeting the hobby-box market. I picked up the 16gb model
because I think it will make my life a bit easier by moving most of my virtual
machines away from home. For the price, the hardware necessary is about $500,
which is roughly 26 months of paying OVH.

------
rfatnabayeff
How can I order it from Russia?

------
haddr
the price is actually in pounds, not in euro. (still cheap however)

------
presty
would this be a good fit for storing and serving lots of images?

~~~
kintamanimatt
Yes. In fact that'd be a perfect use for this given the low-powered CPU. Just
make sure you have decent backups and replication to protect against node
failure.

------
DigitalJack
That VAT costs more than the service. Hard to believe.

~~~
jamescun
How can VAT cost more than the service itself, when VAT is set at 20% of the
cost?

(I believe its £2.49 without VAT, £2.99 with VAT included)

